# Fearing Lymphoma....



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all,
We fear our eight year old Golden, Jake, has Lymphoma. I'm usually not one to jump to conclusions, but this evening we found two lumps on Jakes throat and one in his armpit. He is eating, drinking and everything else appears to be normal. Our vet is not in until Monday, it's now Saturday.

If it is Cancer, we probably will not be able to afford the treatment. I'm reading that it could be anywhere from $2100.00 to $5500.00 or even more. Over the summer, we adopted a shelter dog who ended up with Parvo. That treatment drained our emergency fund($2300.00), so financial it's not looking good for our Jake. We all hate to put a dollar amount to such things, but we have no choice and it's tearing me apart right now.

If it is cancer, we will make him as comfortable as we can, for as long as we can. His quality of life trumps our desire for his presence in our lives. 

This is the time in our dogs lives that we all dread.

But, hey, it might not be Cancer, right?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope it is not cancer, there seems way too much of that lately. Hopefully the vet will be able to find another cause for your Jake's lumps.

You never, ever have to feel badly for decisions that might have to be made - you need to do what you feel is best for both Jake and your entire family. If it is cancer, there would be no guarantee that treatments would give you more time anyhow - there are a least a few people on the forum who have chosen to go the palliative route and their dogs are doing well and exceeding all expectations.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for the fear you must be feeling right now. it is never good when several nodes are swollen, but there is always hope it could be an infection of some kind. I do hear what you are saying though. With lymphoma, it matters if it is B or T cell. If it is T cell, I do not know that thousands of dollars of treatment is the kindest option even if you could afford it. I have lost three goldens to cancer, and twice spent weekends in panics, but then my dog then did not have cancer. I hold out hope Jake could in that second catagory! If he does have lymphoma, so many here can share our tears with yours. it is the enemy of our beautiful breed, taking far too many too young. The issue of loss is bad enough, so I truly hope you will not carry a second weight of guilt over finances. Truly, dogs do not count their days as humans do and fear death ahead of time. I believe it is often more kind to let a dog with cancer go before there is a crisis or days/weeks of pain.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

I am also so sorry for the fear you must be feeling right now for Jake, but try not to project. Please let us know what the vet says. I will be praying!


----------



## hsMulkey (Jan 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your Jake. I lost my Micah to lymphoma in 2008. I am hoping and praying that it isn't so for Jake.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Having lost a golden to Lymphoma I know the pain you are facing. Fingers crossed that the lumps are just fatty tumors. Please keep us posted.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Those do sound like lymph nodes that are swollen, but there are lots of causes for that which have nothing to do with lymphoma. Lymph nodes swell during many kinds of illnesses. Bacterial infections, some fungal infections, and even sometimes with a tick-borne disease.

Are they golf ball sized? Baseball? Softball?

As far a the money situation, it's wonderful when you're in a position that money is no object, but for most of us, that never happens. You figure out what you can afford, and you spend that (and maybe a bit more) and that's that. The dog would never begrudge you or ask you to bankrupt your family for expensive treatments. Many people put their lymphoma dogs on prednisone ($5-$10 a week), and sometimes that buys a bit of time.

But you're really not there yet. The vet can check for signs of the different kinds of infections that can cause this swelling and can treat with antibiotics or whatever else might be appropriate. This sequence or something similar will happen before it makes sense to check for lymphoma. Then, your vet can do what's called a needle aspiration, which is where a needle is used to pull a tiny piece of tissue out of one of the affected nodes. They can test that to see if it shows cells that are affected by lymphoma.

Needle aspiration tests aren't as reliable as biopsies (where they open the skin and take a larger piece of the node), but they're much easier on the dog than a biopsy procedure.

The vet may go for the needle aspirate on the first visit if the other clinical signs point specifically to lymphoma. Needle aspirates can also show signs of fungal infections the vet may also want to rule out.

Anyway, sorry for all the maybes. I've been through this and gotten the worst news each time (big lymph nodes, no explanation, needle aspirate inconclusive, biopsy showing the worst type of lymphoma, oncology consult, putting the dog down soon after). So I know lots of the "what ifs." Our situation was an unlikely and terrible outcome. The non-cancer chances are much higher and most of them are easy to cure.

So don't freak yourself out too badly just yet. Things could be fine.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I know exactly how you feel... the initial panic and then the reality of what is happening can absolutely consume you. I hope it's not Lymphoma.

I just lost my boy to Lymphoma two months ago. Unfortunately he was part of that "20%" where the chemo does not respond. 

I do notice the chemo costs really vary. In Toronto it runs around $6700 total, not including costs for treatment complications and the initial diagnostics to get the diagnosis.

Prednisone as palliative care can work well in the early stages, but always remember - once you start pred, you cannot change your mind and do chemo after. It's important for dog owners to be aware of that one up front.

I really hope you don't get bad news, but if you do and have any questions or need any guidance in terms of staging the disease and what to expect and watch out for during the palliative care process, please feel free to private message me and I'd be happy to help out however I can.

Hoping you have good news though in the meantime... Hang in there!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you and Jake are going through this. I know this will be a long weekend for you. Sending thoughts and prayers that it is not cancer and you both have many happy and painless years ahead.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you for all the posts of suggestions and possible hope of a good outcome.

As far as the size of the lumps. The two in his throat are on either side of his esophagus. One is about the size of a golf ball and the other is larger. Larger then a golf ball, smaller then a tennis ball. Maybe, the size of two golf balls. The one in his armpit is golf ball size. My wife reminded me tonight that he developed that lump early last year. The vet did test that lump and it came back "OK". What exactly the "OK" was, I'm not sure. Maybe just fatty.....?

He is still himself. We went to the dog park today and he was his usual mellow self. More observing then action. Since the park, we went on two walks and he was eager to go. He ate his whole dinner and a medium sized bone and was looking for more.

Thank you all once again. I will keep you posted.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

At that size, and with no change in behavior and appetite, there's plenty of reasons to be optimistic. Good luck at the vet!


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just thinking here.....

If the vet tested the lump in his armpit back in September of 2011 and it came back negative, could it be cancerous only four months later?

Reason I ask is, I've been doing lots of reading online and if he just had the two lumps in his throat, it could very well be just an infection. But, when you factor in this third lump under his armpit, it points the indicator more towards cancer.

Maybe the three lumps are not related.........?

I gotta get off the computer. It's probably doing me more harm then good:bowl:


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> At that size, and with no change in behavior and appetite, there's plenty of reasons to be optimistic. Good luck at the vet!



I'm trying really hard to be optimistic. Thank you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

mike409 said:


> If the vet tested the lump in his armpit back in September of 2011 and it came back negative, could it be cancerous only four months later?


Yes, especially if it was a needle aspirate (smaller sample) and it came back inconclusive.



mike409 said:


> Reason I ask is, I've been doing lots of reading online and if he just had the two lumps in his throat, it could very well be just an infection. But, when you factor in this third lump under his armpit, it points the indicator more towards cancer.


Still lots of non-cancer possibilities.



mike409 said:


> I gotta get off the computer. It's probably doing me more harm then good:bowl:


Probably. You can drive yourself crazy reading about worst-case scenarios, but what actually matters is the testing done on your own dog.


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

Really hope all goes well for Jake.... I know the heartache of a lymphoma diagnosis from my first Golden Misha. We did go thru 2 years of chemo and it was expensive. But I also had the VPI insurance plan which covered about half - every penny counted.... 
Hopefully, you and Jake will be able to dodge this bullet.... praying for the best outcome for you.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

I know how frightening this is. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, not good news. Jake has Lymphoma. After discussing treatment with our vet, we decided to do just Prednisone treatment. The blood work and biopsy results won't be in until Friday, so we do not know what stage it's in. The vet did feel a lump in his stomach as well.

What an unbelievable crappy feeling. My previous dog had to be put down because of a brain tumor at the age of 13. I thought that was really difficult to do. I believe this is going to be even more difficult emotionally, because Jake is only 8 years old.

I guess I should do another thread on this, but what are your thoughts on in-home euthanasia? My sister in law put here golden down with home euthanasia and feels it was the least stressful way to put her dog down.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't go there yet, enjoy days you have. I am sorry. Sending prayers for your boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry Jake has Lymphoma. If he is still eating and acting fine don't worry about the end for him yet. Cherish every moment with him. As many have said before...Jake does not know he has cancer. He just wants to be loved and spoiled!!! Wait for results before making too many decisions. Thoughts and prayers will be with you and Jake!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this and am SO very sorry that Jake has cancer! I agree with everyone. Just try to enjoy every moment with him. When more information about the stage comes in, then you can develop a plan. Take as many pictures as you can and love that beautiful boy up. You are both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this news. Please keep us updated on Jake's condition. Also consider doing chemo/radiation as a possibility (since you said yourself, he is so young) once you get back the biopsy.

When we lost our 5 year old to lymphoma, we opted not to do chemo just because of how advanced her cancer was when we found it.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Very sorry for this news. We did prednisone with our Cory, too. And we had some wonderful times with her after her diagnosis, I hope you guys can, as well. Will be holding a good thought for you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh man, I had really hoped for better news.

I think euthanizing at home is a nice thing to do if it's feasible, but the vet's office is fine, especially if your dog doesn't have vet anxiety in the first place. 

But for now, just take each day as a gift and spoil Jake rotten. There's no way to know how much time you'll have, but that's really true of every dog and every person every day, right? Don't get too caught up in the injustice of it that you get distracted from the living dog you have by your side right now.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

I so much agree with what tippykayak said. He's feeling good today, and you're pretty sure he will be tomorrow, too -- and really, that's all anyone ever gets about anything, isn't it. 

When Cory was diagnosed but not yet feeling ill, I said to a friend that I didn't know how I would get through what was coming. The friend pointed at Cory, who was frisking around us, smiling, not worrying, and said, "Just be like her."


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

I am so very sorry to hear that Jake has lymphoma, but as long as Jake is eating, drinking, and his quality of life is good, try to enjoy each day with him.

If our vet had in home euthanasia, we definitely would have dont it that way, Our vet and his staff are wonderful and we and our dogs were treated wonderfully, when we said goodbye at the vet.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I just went through this same situation with my golden. I also opted for prednisone. If you would like to PM me I can walk you through some things I learned along the way. I am sorry for this. Patrice


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Evie said:


> I so much agree with what tippykayak said. He's feeling good today, and you're pretty sure he will be tomorrow, too -- and really, that's all anyone ever gets about anything, isn't it.
> 
> When Cory was diagnosed but not yet feeling ill, I said to a friend that I didn't know how I would get through what was coming. The friend pointed at Cory, who was frisking around us, smiling, not worrying, and said, "Just be like her."



Wow, what a cool thing to say, "Just be like her".

Thank you.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

patrice said:


> I just went through this same situation with my golden. I also opted for prednisone. If you would like to PM me I can walk you through some things I learned along the way. I am sorry for this. Patrice



Great info Patrice. Thanks for the PM's!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

That is great advice, be like her. Live in the moment & take one day at a time. That's what you have to do now..I hope you're able to make some golden memories with your baby. I also hope you get some good insight from patrice.

Thinking of you & Jake. I'm a little partial to that name. Our Jake was our heart boy.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I just wanted to update.

We are enjoying Jakes company every minute. He is being spoiled rotten, every day.

He is still eating, drinking and his poop looks normal. He seems a bit different since we started meds., maybe a little slower and sleepy. But, when he gets excited about something, he gets his juices flowing and seems himself again.

Today, we asked Jake if he wanted to go see Hawk(my brothers dog). Jake jumped up so fast and ran to the door. He had a great time playing in their huge yard. Plus, my brother has two foster dogs, so it made it even more exciting for Jake.

Tomorrow, we will head to a lake nearby. Maybe he'll be up for a little swim. Then, going back home to cook up some steaks for him.

Tuesday will be a visit to the dog park. Something everyday


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh yes, spoil that sweet boy rotten. Good for you--as long as he's willing & able, make some memories.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your boy. Try and stay strong and spoil him lots and make some special memories


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My favorite quote from movie Titanic....
*...* You learn to take life as it comes at you... to make *each day count*.

That is the best you can do for your Jake. Leave your worries and sad thoughts for later one. Enjoy days you have with him.
God bless your sweet Jake and your family.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Another update......

Some good news. The Biopsy and blood test came back. As the vet thought, Jake does have Lymphoma. The blood work says that the cancer has not spread anywhere. Not yet anyway. 

Vet said two or three months to go. Like I said previously, I think it will be shorter. Once those Nodes swell again, they will get even larger and make it really difficult to breathe and eat.

One day at a time though.

Today was the dog park. Tomorrow is a visit to the lake. For dinner, steak and potatoes, with gravy! Fillet Mignon too. I'll have a TV dinner


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to read the vet is saying the cancer has not spread!! Sounds like you are planning some fun times with Jake. Dinner sounds great!!! I bet he will be sooo happy!!! Enjoy your tv dinner...ha, ha!!!


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thought I'd put a couple pics up;


Jake as a pup on the beach. He IS a beach bum. Loves water! They all do!




















Protecting house and home(Yeah, right);











Supervising a fence install;











Can we ride with the top down today? 











From a few days ago;



















Please pay no mind to the orange wall. After pleading with my wife, she insisted on orange. Later on, she changed her mind and had the nerve to ask me what she was thinking. Paint job coming soon;


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It would be nice to see some photos of Jake, maybe from tomorrow's lake visit. Or at dinner time.









You've just read my mind, we were posting at the same time.
Thank you. He is beautiful boy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, these pictures made me cry. What a beautiful, loved golden. It just isnt fair. I really admire how you have made yourself face reality every step of the way. I try to make myself be like that too, but it is heartwrenching. My vet once told me that they learn in vet school that once all the lymph nodes swell, it IS lymphoma. I have lost three goldens to cancer, so I can share my tears with yours. It is a test of character to be there and watch over a loved dog's end of life. Jake is lucky you will see him through his journey.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. He sure is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Add my prayers and joys to the list. He is a beauty and can see he is happy and so well loved. Make each day count is a beautiful way, each day a beginning, I like this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

Jake is a beauty-I love all of his pics!
You and Jake will be in my prayers.
In 2010 Ken and I lost two beloved dogs to cancer. 
Tell him how much you love him, hold him and take many more pictures!


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

What a handsome boy! I love your plan of 'something every day.' That's what we did, too, and they were great days for the dog and the dog's people. To love this much is such a gift that they give to us.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, he's a lovely boy. Sending you all much strength.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

We had a great time at the lake Tuesday!! Tomorrow, Wednesday, is dog park day!

Here are some pics;

First a pic of such a beautiful day;










Before we got a leash on him, he sprinted to the lake;










He spotted a fisherman;










Going deep;










Making himself good and dirty;










......and he does a great job of it


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry for all these pics, but I just dug this one up. My nieces Guinea Pig and Jake. This is about two years ago. Jake is such a friendly soul.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Never apologize on this forum for posting too many pictures. Your boys beautiful face melts me. Reminds me of our Golda. Such wonderful memories you are building with your boy. On way to light a candle for strength and more time with Jake that is free of Pain.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mike, I was smiling at the lake photos; your handsome fellow was obviously having so much fun. But when I got to the last photo of you and Jake, the tears started. I recognize that look, that far-away sorrow that is knives ripping at your heart with knowledge that you would rather not know. Your beautiful Jake isn't aniticipating what's to come, he's simply loving the daily adventures with his best pal. I hope that you can be in that same state for Jake's remaining time with you, making more memories and relishing the fact of each other. Not a day goes by that I don't remember my precious Cody with smiles and often with tears, too. Gentle smooches to your sweetheart.....


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is another update;

Wednesday and Thursday, Jake started to have some difficulty in breathing. When sleeping, he would snore a lot. We had followed the vets instructions for two Prednisone AM and two PM. On Wednesday, we were to drop that to one in the AM and one in the PM. Since we did that, his breathing was difficult. 

On Thursday night, the vet called to see how Jake was doing and we told her. She said to go back to the two/two Prednisone, until we finish the bottle, then come into the office for a visit. Well, as soon as we started giving him the two and two Prednisone, his breathing did get better. 

So, here is the activities we have done with Jake and his meals;


Tuesday; 

Lake for some swimming. For dinner, fried ham steak and mashed potatoes. OMG, he loved it!



Wednesday;

Being that he was not doing too well, we kept activity to a minimum. We did take him to a foo-foo pet store. He had a great time! They have two resident cats, who have no fear of dogs at all. In fact, the cats came right up to Jake. Jake was loving it. My wife and I could not believe it. Wish I had my camera with me. Anyway, we picked up some bakery doggie cookies and misc other treats, including Ducks feet:yuck:, which Jake absolutely loved.
For dinner, he had Jack Daniels pulled pork and mashed potatoes. Followed by a little "Ben and Jerrys Late Night Snack"



Thursday;

Still not feeling too hot, we just had a little neighborhood play date with the neighbors dogs. At the foo foo pet shop, the owner recommended this canned dog food that no dog can resist, so we picked up a few to try. 
For dinner, Jake had that canned food, mixed with his dry food. He ate it all and was looking for more.



Friday(today);

Being that he was feeling a lot better, we went to the dog park. Spent two hours there. They have kiddie swimming pools there, with water that is usually filthy. I empty the pool out, filled it with fresh water and Jake, along with a Labrador, jumped in and rolled around for a while. 
For Dinner, shop meat, with mozzarella cheese and Italian bread. For a treat, one of those ducks foot and Jello.


We are hoping to hit the lake again tomorrow. Maybe a different one, just for a change of scenery. Not sure about dinner yet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for all these beautiful photos. I pray for many, many free of pain days.
I know how you feel, but be strong for your boy and for these days you have with him, have just love in your heart. I hope you have good weekend. Jake is beautiful.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Your pictures of Jake just melt my heart!! He is a perfect example that he does not know he has cancer. Seeing him swim, smile, roll in the dirt, smile, sit with his best friend, smile....true golden!! Thoughts and prayers continue for you and Jake!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Those are some of the most beautiful photos I have ever seen! Your dog has such a kind and gentle face.
When my Beau's days were nearing an end from bone cancer, he taught me to live for each day and cherish every moment as special. I thank Beau each day for that lesson and now trhat he is gone I remember those moments with a lightness in my heart.
I hope that you have many moments to cherish and many days remaining with your special friend...
.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Jake is such a beauty! One look at his eyes and you sense his sweet love. Love all the pictures. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking in and hoping that Jake is feeling well. Continuing to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers for more time that is free of pain.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Keeping you and Jake in our thoughts...


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind comments!


Well, Jake breathing is becoming more difficult. Even though we increased the Prednisone by Drs orders, he still is having problems breathing. Also the lump in his stomach got larger. I press on it to see if it hurts and he has no reaction.

This is so difficult. He is still eating, drinking and going to the bathroom fine. Still goes for walks and adventures, but the breathing problem is bothering us. Seems like if he is sitting up or standing, he is okay. Pants a lot, but that is the the Prednisone. But, when he lays flat, you can hear the difficulty in breathing. Kinda snorts when he inhales. We've tried to prop him up with pillows or changed his position, but he just gets up and lays down somewhere else, because he wants to lay flat. I sleep with him at night downstairs(cooler down there) and I know he is not getting good sleep. To help his breathing, we have lowered the house temp to 64 degrees. That does seem to help a bit.

I just wish he could tell us exactly how hard it is for him to breath. I don't know if it's just an annoyance(kinda like when we have a head cold) or is he suffering?

My wife and I were discussing if we should make the in-home euthanasia appt for this week. Is it too soon? Good Lord help us make this decision.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Mike, I have no advice as to whether or not to schedule the vet this week. I do know that with Hali, her neck was swollen on Friday and she was drooling and panting heavily, Sat brought no change, Sat night I took her to the e-vet as I couldn't stand to see her that way any longer. I wanted a steroid shot for her but the vet said it would only last for 6 hrs and this was only 8PM. We decided on oral steroids (prednisone). Sunday she seemed a bit better but Monday morning we were back to square one. My husband was in tears as we discussed what to do. I called and made the vet appt for that morning. I wish house calls were an option here but they are not. Please know that I am sure,from reading your thread, that you will make the right decision when that time comes. Do not second judge any decision that you might make for it will be done with love.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mike, only you and your wife can make the call about Jake's quality of life. A friend gave me some very good advice when I was in your shoes. She said that better a day too soon than a minute too late when it's time to give your beloved dog his angel wings. I hope that you and your wife will know when it's time......it's just so darned hard to be in charge of a loved one's life.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you and Jake are going through this awful time. I don't have any advice for you. We've always been able to tell with ours if it was time. Most recently with Di (Hemangiosarcoma), we knew by the look in her eyes. We had 2 weeks after she was diagnosed. I know this is such a nightmare.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Just wanted to add my sympathies and support to the rest here. I can see how much you love him and I know he knows that, too. My best to all of you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My heart is aching reading your last post. You do not want them to suffer but you do not want them to leave. Been there 8 months ago. I am so sorry, I hope and pray for Jake to bounce back and have good days again.
God bless you.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am so sorry you are going through this! I know it to be one of the hardest things in life! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I remember this being one of the toughtest decisions that I ever made. I think that you and your wife will be able to tell when the trouble breathing becomes suffering. My thoughts are with you and Jake.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying for your beautiful and sweet Jake. You have made some wonderful memories together and Jake is so lucky to have you to help him on his journey. Yes, this is one of the most difficult decisions you make for your companion and I too wondered if I was making the decision too soon. Looking back on that day I realize I loved my dog too much to let him get to the point where he was truly suffering. You will know in your heart when it is time. Thinking of you and Jake.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I just finished reading Jake's thread. I'm so sorry for what you are going through. What a handsome boy he is. I loved all of the pictures and got teary eyed seeing the ones of you and him together. 

My thoughts are with you and your wife during this very difficult time.

Bigs hugs for Jake.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike409*

Mike409

I am so very sorry for what Jake and you are going through.
I only can relate when Smooch was having trouble breathing and I took her to the vet for tests, the vet would not let me take her home. Smooch had hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma. 
I feel your PAIN and will be praying for all of you.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Another update. Jake is still here. On Tuesday, we called the in-home vet to make the appt to euthanize. She asked us to describe everything. It was in her opinion that it was not Jakes time yet, but will be shortly. She said a good indicator of very poor breathing would be that they will spread the front legs apart and lean forward when sitting down. Also in her opinion, Jake is at the point where he is not sure whats going on with his body and is a bit nervous and unsure. She told us to keep up with what we were doing and she will stop by on Saturday to look at Jake.

Jake breathes A LOT better when he is outside. At night, it's been going down to the upper 30's(North Carolina). He'll stand at the door(as if, "will you open it please"), we'll let him outside and he'll lay on the front lawn for an hour of two. Last night, I pitched the tent in our back yard and slept in it with him. Funny how he did not snore at all and slept all through the night!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am praying for you and Jake.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, I'll bet he loved sleeping in the tent with you. You are a good human.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so touched by your story. Alot of us have had to make this horrendous decision, one of the tough ones in life. I am so glad you can live in the moment, and are enjoying everyone of them you can. Bless you, and please know my thoughts are with you...Hugs to you and belly rubs to Jake!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I've just found this thread and am so very sorry you are going thru this with your Jake. I am sitting here in tears. But a part of me is so inspired by your so obvious love and devotion to your beautiful dog. What a joy it must have been to spend the night with him in the tent. Your pictures and updates as you walk this path with him document so completely what a wonderful bond you have with him. God bless Jake, you and your wife as you take this journey together.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears reading (particularly your last post) as well! Bless you for pitching a tent outside to make your boy more comfortable! Will continue to keep you and Jake in our thoughts and prayers as you go down this very difficult road. 


mike409 said:


> Another update. Jake is still here. On Tuesday, we called the in-home vet to make the appt to euthanize. She asked us to describe everything. It was in her opinion that it was not Jakes time yet, but will be shortly. She said a good indicator of very poor breathing would be that they will spread the front legs apart and lean forward when sitting down. Also in her opinion, Jake is at the point where he is not sure whats going on with his body and is a bit nervous and unsure. She told us to keep up with what we were doing and she will stop by on Saturday to look at Jake.
> 
> Jake breathes A LOT better when he is outside. At night, it's been going down to the upper 30's(North Carolina). He'll stand at the door(as if, "will you open it please"), we'll let him outside and he'll lay on the front lawn for an hour of two. Last night, I pitched the tent in our back yard and slept in it with him. Funny how he did not snore at all and slept all through the night!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Thinking of you and Jake, for tonight and tomorrow. Hope that you are looking at the stars tonight.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry Jake's breathing is getting worse. I loved reading you pitched a tent and slept outside with him. I am sure Jake knows he has one great dad who will do anything for him!!! Thoughts and prayers continue for Jake, you and your wife!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

MIKE

PRAYING for Jake and for you.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you ALL for your kind words of support, prayer and wisdom. Jake passed today, Monday at 12:50pm.

Someone ripped my heart right out of my chest. What a God awful feeling. Not to make my previous dog any less important, but Jakes illness and death was so much more difficult to handle.

We had scheduled the in-home vet to come in on Tueday(tomorrow), because she was working at her hospital today. But, overnight Jake took a huge turn for the worse. My God, do I have an awful guilt that we may have waited too long to euthanize. This morning he could barely breathe and would just take a few licks of water. He also had this foul odor, an odor I will NEVER forget. We quickly realized waiting until the morning vets arrival was just not feasible.

So, we took him into the vets office. We looked at it this way, Jake actually enjoyed going to the vet. His main joy in life was to meet people, that's why he loved the vets office. So, he was not stressed at all about that. We opted for the private cremation and will have his remains returned shortly. I will call them, because I'd like to make sure it's Jake we are getting back.

This guilt and THAT smell with haunt me for a long time. Was it the smell of Cancer, I don't know. I have smelled death before and it was not that, it was different. 

2/13/12 12:50pm, rest in peace my faithful companion and loyal friend. Until we meet again.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Jake took a sudden turn for the worse. Have been following your journey with Jake and my heart goes out to you. You had no way of knowing that he would suddenly go downhill so quickly. Rest in peace sweet Jake.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.........

RIP Jake.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of Jake. I know how hard it is. It sounds like you made the best of his final days.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Very sorry to hear of Jake's passing. Please remember that all they ask of us is that we do our best, and that's absolutely what you did. A lot of what we experience as guilt is really grief, you know. You gave him every possible good minute that he could have, he didn't miss a thing, and when he turned that final corner you got him out of it fast. You did good, and I don't say that lightly. Holding a good thought for you now.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace sweet boy. You were very brave in the face of a most difficult situation. You were there for him, this is what he knew. You will meet again.

In my thoughts. Patrice


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bumping up for sweet Jake... RIP


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

I am so very, very, sorry for your loss, but I am so glad that JAKE is at peace and I know that my Smooch and Snobear greeted him. We will all see them, again!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike,
I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Jake. Rest in peace, Jake.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP sweet Jake........my thoughts are with you...bless you!


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you all.

My one regret is that we did not put him to rest the previous day or two.

As someone said in this thread, "it's better to do it too soon, then too late". I was a day late. I apologized to sweet Jake.

If anyone learns anything from this thread, please Euthanize before the Lymph Nodes get too large in the neck. Once they start growing again, when the Prednisone no longer works, they grow REALLY, REALLY FAST. 

The in-home vet was going to take clay paw prints of Jake for us. But, when we had to rush him to the vet hosp instead, we were bummed that we would not get the print done. It turns out that the crematorium that my vet uses, does clay printing. I called them and asked if they would do both front paws of Jake, they said no problem and no charge.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike,

Our hearts go out to you. You gave him a fun life right to the end.

You will see him again and it will seem like only a moment has passed.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sad. We share our tears over these beautifuls dogs. It hurts too much to bear sometimes.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike, I can't tell you how sorry I am. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife during this difficult time. Godspeed sweet Jake.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

No words good enough to describe how sorry I am. Your Jake was ours here, we shared your journey, now we share your pain. The end of the journey is always hard to accept and it comes too fast. You did all the best for your boy, he was lucky he had you, special person in his life. And Jake knew that and he gave you back all his love. 
I am very, very sorry.
Run free sweet Jake, your new friends at Bridge will show you the way and we will take care of your dad, he wont be alone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

I am so very happy that they got Jake's paw prints for you!!
I know Smooch, Snobear, and all of the wonderful pets that have gone before are loving and caring for Jake!!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Try not to question yourself over the right time. There just isn't a right time. Those who are early feel like they should have waited, those who waited feel like they should have acted sooner. I felt that I was too soon. I agonized for months over my decision. While time hasn't taken away the pain, I have slowly made peace with letting him go at the time that I did. I pray that with time you will also find this peace. Sleep softly Jake, RIP.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you lost your special boy Jake, from your photos of him I can see what a sweet and gentle golden he was. We lost our baby girl Daisy nearly 6 weeks ago and know exactly how you are feeling right now.

You gave him a lovely life and lots of great memories. Love the pics of your day at the lake, he looks like he had so much fun! Daisy will be showing him the way around at the Bridge, and Jake will always be watching over you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Don't beat yourself up about the timing. You did the best you could for Jake and you did take him to the vet, you didn't wait for your scheduled appt. Glad you will be getting his pawprints. Again, I am so sorry. Jake will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Jake!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am praying for you, I know how hard is first few days. Hope you will find some peace when your Jake comes back home.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mike, your lovely Jake knew that you adored him and that you did the best for him. He would not want you to second guess the timing of his angel wings; he was just glad that you had the strength to release him from any suffering. Godspeed, Jake, go find my Cody.....he'll share all the treats.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

I know I hit all the "Thank You" buttons, but I would like to say THANK YOU again.

Lot's of you made me cry like a baby and I'm 40 something or another. That's okay with me though.


----------

